# GOW: #4 UNC vs. #11 Arizona



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

vs.








*Saturday, January 27, 1:00 CBS*​
This is for next week... Begin the debating!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

What about UA @ UCLA today?

lol

Anyway, its too early to tell who will win this one. Ill make my decision after I see how Arizona plays against UCLA.

Oh yeah, im flying out to Tucson wednesday, so look for me (even though you dont know what I look like).


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was all excited until I realized it was next Saturday...Booooooo!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> What about UA @ UCLA today?





TM said:


> *This is for next week...*


You can't make a thread for today? :biggrin:


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> You can't make a thread for today? :biggrin:


I was going to let you do the honors... :clap:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I just got around (today) to making one. Those things get like 5 responses if you do them on gameday. That's why I made this one a month and a half in advance. :biggrin:

Besides, it's a litte fishy when you have the same team week after week (or the same conference week after week) in the GOW. I haven't checked, but I'd venture to say over 75% of our GOW's have been Pac 10 games. That reaks of bias. I'm so sick of the West Coast bias :laugh:


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

lol, obviously this breaks the bias.

:biggrin:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where the game be playing at?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Tucson, Arizona


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It doesnt get any better than this. Free flowing basketball, lots of talent, two great coaches. Great atmosphere, lol and clock operators that know what they are doing, should all make for great basketball


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Can't sleep in on a Saturday now... This is a must watch!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Great atmosphere, lol and clock operators that know what they are doing




for some reason, i'll still be rooting for the Heels.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TM said:


> for some reason, i'll still be rooting for the Heels.


:clap2:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll be a "homer," and be the only one (as of now) to pick Arizona, even though we'll probably lose







haha


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I actually always thought Arizona would win this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Branden Wright out with sickness kinda puts a damper on things.

Ty Lawson putting on a show out there, such a fun guy to watch


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I really want to like Mustafa Shakur but I just dont think he has the maturity or the consistency for the PG position in the NBA. You gotta love the physical tools though.


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

No Wright or Ginyard for the heels.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

MoscowHeel said:


> No Wright or Ginyard for the heels.


and have a comfortable lead if I might say

That last Lawson play was just amazing!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

A complete collapse by Arizona in the last 6 minutes of the first half...


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

W/O B Wright
W/O Frasor
W/O Ginyard
Yet the tarheels just destroyed the cats. How is North Carolina not the best team in the nation. Loose all-americans to injuries, plug in all-americans from the bench into the starting lineup lol. Thompson and Stephenson were great today, along with Lawson and Terry. Heck evry body was great.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Do we start considering the fact now that Arizona might be severely overrated?


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Zona has definitely been overrated. Even prior to this game I thought Zona would drop to the bottom of the top 25 after losses to Southern Cal and UCLA, but it didn't happen. Looks like Zona's gonna drop out of the top 25 altogether after this one.


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

Entire Pac-10 is overrated. 

"North Carolina is out of our conference," Arizona guard Jawann McClellan said. "And we won't play another team like that in conference"


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

E-MO_416 said:


> W/O B Wright
> W/O Frasor
> W/O Ginyard
> Yet the tarheels just destroyed the cats. How is North Carolina not the best team in the nation. Loose all-americans to injuries, plug in all-americans from the bench into the starting lineup lol. Thompson and Stephenson were great today, along with Lawson and Terry. Heck evry body was great.


They aren't the best team in the nation because Florida has more talent (just not as deep) and Wisconsin and UCLA are better coached. Plus UCLA and Wisconsin have had some players really breakout this season. They might not have the first round draft picks, but both of those team might be better off at the collegiate level.


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Wisconsin and UCLA are better coached.


lol!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wisconsin and UCLA are better coached? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> *They aren't the best team in the nation because Florida has more talent (just not as deep)* and Wisconsin and UCLA are better coached. Plus UCLA and Wisconsin have had some players really breakout this season. They might not have the first round draft picks, but both of those team might be better off at the collegiate level.


Everyone zeroed in on the last part of that sentence but this is the one I saw. Florida is talented but not more than UNC! Florida might play better together and have more experience but they are not more talented than the Tarheels. After what I saw yesterday I'm not sure there are any teams more talented than the Tarheels to lose players like that and still dominate.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Florida has the best starting five in the country, but top to bottom, UNC has the more talented roster. That said, I like what I've seen from Powell and Speights lately. If they can come in and do what they've been doing (play defense and rebound), Florida could be a legit 9 deep by tourney time. If so, I like the Gators' chances of going far once again.

Speights is going to be a special player. I like him a lot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Florida having the best starting five is also pretty debatable. Talent wise its pretty much the same. Every guy in that starting five of UNC's can go off for 20 or more on any given night.

And of course UNC has the deeper bench, Thompson and Stephenson could start on most NCAA teams right now


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Florida has the best starting five in the country, but top to bottom, UNC has the more talented roster. That said, I like what I've seen from Powell and Speights lately. If they can come in and do what they've been doing (play defense and rebound), Florida could be a legit 9 deep by tourney time. If so, I like the Gators' chances of going far once again.
> 
> Speights is going to be a special player. I like him a lot.


I really do like Speights to but I'm not sure he is as game ready now to come in and play like Stepheson and Thompson are for UNC. 

I guess it all boils down to what you consider "talent." Florida has the better team but to me that doesn't just entail the sum of the skill of each individual player. I find UNC to have better individually talented players stacked against Florida's.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

MoscowHeel said:


> Entire Pac-10 is overrated.
> 
> "North Carolina is out of our conference," Arizona guard Jawann McClellan said. "And we won't play another team like that in conference"


A 2nd place ACC team beat a 6th place Pac-10 team, so therefore the Pac-10 is overrated. Your logic is just amazing. I didn't know you could compare a team in the bottom half of the Pac-10 with a top 4 team and then conclude that the Pac-10 sucks.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

MoscowHeel said:


> Entire Pac-10 is overrated.
> 
> "North Carolina is out of our conference," Arizona guard Jawann McClellan said. "And we won't play another team like that in conference"


That's just Arizona players throwing in more retarded comments about UCLA.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Just got back from Tucson...

Im not even going to comment much on the game other than this:

When you are a perimeter oriented team and you can only muster up a 33% shooting effort, 1-23 from long distance, and have been shooting like this over the past 5 games something is wrong. Arizona's will to play any type of defense rests on their ability to put points on the board. When they score they play decent defense, however when they dont score they dont even try to play defense. 

it is obvious that these kids are not buying into Lute's philosophy, which is and always has been defense. He may not expect his teams to come out looking like UCLA, but he has been able to get his teams to play D except for these last 3 years. This is the reason you see Lute recruiting and bringing in kids like Laval Lucas-Perry, Zane Johnson, and Alex Jacobson, to fill out next year's class with Bayless and Horne. 

In my opinion Jordan Hill will be starting very soon, possibly against UW on saturday. Jordan, Dillon, and Shakur are the only one who even remotely try to play defense.

The season is not lost for Arizona, but this recent stretch of games has killed any shot at a high seed come March, but they are still in the Pac-10 race. 2 games back of 1st should be all the motivation they need the rest of the season in order to turn things around. If they need more then that they might as well sit on the bench.

This week is do or die for Arizona. They are not going to be able to over come the humiliating loss to UNC on saturday this season unless they end up in Atlanta. So they need to get their heads on straight and win two very difficult games. They need to win both as bad as any team in the nation needs just one win this weekend.

Thats all I have for now...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Relax man, it's a young team. Frankly I don't think Williams or Budinger will go pro, so I think they'll be better next year. Mustafa isn't a huge loss, nor do I think Radenovic is, though I could be wrong on that one.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Relax man, it's a young team. Frankly I don't think Williams or Budinger will go pro, so I think they'll be better next year. Mustafa isn't a huge loss, nor do I think Radenovic is, though I could be wrong on that one.


The only thing that upsets me with this loss is that they gave up in the 2nd half and didnt even try to play defense. If Luke Walton, Miles Simon, Jason Terry, Jason Gardner, were on this team they would be playing balls to the wall defense at the end of the game. 

UNC is clearly the better team and even if UA shoots a decent 44% or so as a team they still lose by double digits. Roy Williams said it best when he mentioned that he wasnt sure if their defense had as much to do with the win as Arizona not hitting shots. Obviously, UNC bought into the defensive philosophy and did a great job on Arizona. I just wish Arizona's players would try to play D like that.

Lastly, this isnt really a young team. They have two seniors starting (Shakur and Ivan), Jawann as a junior, Marcus a soph (who will be gone), and Chase as a freshman. This is a team that was primed both talent and experience wise to make a Final Four run (and still are). However, the loss of Kirk Walters before the season hurt UA much more then anyone could have ever imagined.

In reality, Arizona lost a heart breaker to UCLA, blew the Oregon game, collapsed in OT against WSU, and let Nick Young single handedly-beat them. They need a little bit of luck and some average shooting and they win atleast two of those 4 games. Arizona will turn it around, because there is no way a team that talented can continue to shoot at such a horrific percentage.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Arizona will turn it around, because there is no way a team that talented can continue to shoot at such a horrific percentage.


You know what makes me happy? Wisconsin is shooting like 26% from three point land in the Big Ten, and still isn't losing. When we starting hitting them I don't see us losing period.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> You know what makes me happy? Wisconsin is shooting like 26% from three point land in the Big Ten, and still isn't losing. When we starting hitting them I don't see us losing period.


Yeah, 3pt percentage is overrated, because you can shoot 50% as a team (without 3pt %) and blow teams out.

Points in the paint and free throws matter the most, becuase they are easy points. The more easy points you can score the less you need to rely on the 3 ball.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Wisconsin and UCLA are better coached? Are you kidding me?


No. Roy Williams is so ****ing overrated it's not even funny. He's a good coach, but I think Ryan and Howland are great coaches. They get the most out of the talent they have, where as Williams teams have often underachieved.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> No. Roy Williams is so ****ing overrated it's not even funny. He's a good coach, but I think Ryan and Howland are great coaches. They get the most out of the talent they have, where as Williams teams have often underachieved.


Depends on what your standards are for underachieving.


----------

